# Cats vs Dogs



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Not entirely V related, but as there is a V at 50 seconds (I think) it counts! So sweet...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2vfq-KTx8Q


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This happened in our house with the cat taking the dog's bed.


----------

